# Beach & Boat 2012/Ocean Kayak, Kayak Fishing World Cup NZ



## NZ Yak Fisher (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi fellow Yak Fishers
Would like to draw your attention to the above event being held here in little old NZ during February next year. Would love to see more of you guys heading over here for it. Please check out this website page for further details www.beachandboat.co.nz/kayak.php and have a look at the rest of the site
Any questions just drop me a PM.

Cheers
Karl
Liaison Officer for the Northland Kayak Fishing Club Inc and the 2012 Ocean Kayak Kayak Fishing World Cup


----------

